# MCO airport travel times



## JeffW (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm making plans to go down to Orlando the first week of June.  I'm looking at a Wed return flight on AirTran at either 5:15p or 6:55p.  For either being at Disney (probably Animal Kingdom) or Westgate Vacation Villas, can someone give me an idea what times I'd need to leave those places to make either flight?  I'm not sure how travel times are to the airport from those two places, or how long it takes to go thru the airport (hoping to use a rollon and not have to checkin any bags, but not sure). 

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Detailor (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff-
I'd suggest that the minimum timing would be to leave for the airport an hour and a half before your flight time.  Depending upon time of day and whether you're dropping off a rental car and the route that you take you may want to add some time (for instance the Beeline, Route 528, can be a longer commute than taking the Greenway, Route 417). 

Dick Taylor


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeff,
it depends on whether you need to check bags and return a car.  If you just have carry on luggage, I would suggest leaving at least two hours ahead of the departure time.  That gives you 20 minutes to get to the airport, 15 minutes to return the car, 10 minutes to check the bags, 30 minutes to get through security, 10 minutes to get to the terminal, and you have about 20 minutes left before final boarding or for delays.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Feb 8, 2006)

JeffW said:
			
		

> ...For either being at Disney or Westgate Vacation Villas, can someone give me an idea what times I'd need to leave those places to make either flight?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff --

Last week I flew out of MCO and it took 75 minutes from the time I pulled into the airport to when I arrived at the gate.  I had to return a rental car and check luggage prior to departure.

Reference your situation:

It's almost 24 miles (according to Microsoft Maps) from either WDW or Westgate to MCO.

I know we all want to squeeze as much time as possible out of our vacation, but we also know how stressful it is trying to catch a flight at the last minute.

I get subtle amusement watching people "Do the OJ" (Hertz rental ads) and run through airports trying to make their flight.

I find it more relaxing to get to my gate at least 60-90 minutes prior to when boarding begins.

My advise for you: Allot 60 minutes for the drive; 20 minutes to return the rental car; 15 minutes to check luggage; 30 minutes (minimum) to get through security; 15 minutes to get to the gate.

This equates to 2 hours, 20 minutes.  I'd probably leave 3 hours prior so I could sit back, have a frozen yogurt, relax in a chair and watch people "do the OJ."

Good Luck,

Jerry


----------



## JeffW (Feb 8, 2006)

I should have mentioned, no car rental return, I'll be dropped off at the gate by family members.  I was hoping it wouldn't be much longer than 2hrs, which would give me until 3pm (for the 5:15p flight) or 4:45p (for the 6:55p flight).

Thanks.

Jeff


----------

